# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  Seaview SAE fish

## Dscheng

Anyone know that Seaview SAE fish is the REAL SIAMESE algae eater? Because the tank written in Chinese is flying fox. I read from some other website that a lot of LFS selling the fake SAE, which is totally not eating algae and aggressive fish.

----------


## Ingen

There's an article shared by one of moderator, http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ater%29-%28%29

Have fun reading.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

If the retail tank at Seaview is labelled as chinese flying fox, then its not the real SAE.

They usually have another tank with real SAE (i bought my fishes from there before) and it will be labeled as "SAE", if they are in stock. Still best to compare them with photos online to double-confirm before buying though.

----------


## Dscheng

Oblongus.jpg
Seaview is selling this type, exactly the same.
So this one is it the real SAE, or there is totally no 100% SAE? Haha, i am confused with long article !!
I brought a pair, but one jump out from my tank. When i discover it, it is too late !! I notice thay did eat algae, but when i feed my other fish with food. This SAE will eat the fish food too.

----------


## Dscheng

> If the retail tank at Seaview is labelled as chinese flying fox, then its not the real SAE.
> 
> They usually have another tank with real SAE (i bought my fishes from there before) and it will be labeled as "SAE", if they are in stock. Still best to compare them with photos online to double-confirm before buying though.


 The tank show SAE and below in chinese flying fox.. ***.. confuse ppl. Later i going to seaview with my colleague. I will try to take a pic and show your all.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> The tank show SAE and below in chinese flying fox.. ***.. confuse ppl. Later i going to seaview with my colleague. I will try to take a pic and show your all.


So confusing, looks like the staff never label properly... or maybe they use both names because they are also not sure.  :Very Happy: 

Yeah, SAE will also eat fish food. In fact, they prefer fish food (its probably tastier and need less work to eat), so try not to feed too much to your fishes or else as the SAE get accustomed to scavenging leftover fish food they will start to get lazy and not eat algae, end up just sitting around like the other fishes waiting for daily feedings of tasty fish food.

----------


## Dscheng

Is this is the real SAE? Lolz.. See the chinese wording (Flying fox)

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Okay, looks like you'll have to do your own closer inspection to check the features of SAE... here is a good photo which helps to ID the fishes:



Photo Source: http://www.aquaticscape.com/articles/algae.htm

Due to the stressed out pale coloration of the fishes at Seaview (can't use body or fin color to ID), the main feature i looked out for when i bought my SAE were the mouth barbels... flying fox has 2 pairs of barbels, while the SAE has only 1 pair. You'll have to look very closely to confirm it.

----------


## mercur1al

The last time I bought SAE from the same tank, they turned out to be the real deal.

Unfortunately in the Span of 3 months, all 3 have committed suicide by doing the leap of faith...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dscheng

UA,

I think seaview SAE is the real deal. It has similar feature as the website that you provided. I did a close up shot. Sorry for the poor quality, i using Ip6 camera.
My SAE really did help to clear some of my algae.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

That should be the correct species... looks like the same as the ones i got from Seaview, except mine were the really young juvenile 2-3cm length ones without much color (but they grew quickly over a few months). 

Yours look like young adult SAE with nice color already developing, they will do a good job clearing brush algae, just try not to let them get too used to scavenging commercial food that drift past the other fishes.  :Smile:

----------


## stream

I've read somewhere in this forum that SAE is known to uproot carpet plants like HC. Is that true? Anyone have that experience in their tank?

----------


## Clamence

> I've read somewhere in this forum that SAE is known to uproot carpet plants like HC. Is that true? Anyone have that experience in their tank?


Newly setup tank where the plants have not yet taken root, SAE or any bottom feeding fish tend to uproot carpeting plants like HC. in mature tanks where HC has grown roots to anchor themselves, SAE will not be able to uproot them.

----------


## Dscheng

> That should be the correct species... looks like the same as the ones i got from Seaview, except mine were the really young juvenile 2-3cm length ones without much color (but they grew quickly over a few months). 
> 
> Yours look like young adult SAE with nice color already developing, they will do a good job clearing brush algae, just try not to let them get too used to scavenging commercial food that drift past the other fishes.


Ya but seaview selling one is around this size. Where got sell young juvenile type? When i first brought it, the colour is pale, after a few days, my SAE colour grow better. Now very active and they really prefer fish flood !!

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Ya but seaview selling one is around this size. Where got sell young juvenile type? When i first brought it, the colour is pale, after a few days, my SAE colour grow better. Now very active and they really prefer fish flood !!


I bought the juvenile ones from Seaview too... i guess it was a shipment of really small ones, and i also specifically choose to net out the smallest ones from the batch too (figured they would be more "hungry" for algae and cause less disturbance to the plants).

Here were the ones i got, not much color in the beginning and very small:

----------


## Dscheng

Wa.. how come your SAE blue colour? Or lightning effect.. BTW, that is really a small SAE !! Now seaview selling one is like all adult liao.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Wa.. how come your SAE blue colour? Or lightning effect.. BTW, that is really a small SAE !! Now seaview selling one is like all adult liao.


Yeah, its actually silverish/white but my phone camera somehow pick up the slightly bluish reflections off the scales and fins.

Their "youth" didn't last long though, they eventually grew to around 6-7cm and started to chase the other fishes around and harass the shrimps, ended up they preferred to scavenge on dead shrimps and fish food rather than eat algae. After some time, i was noticing more and more dried up shrimps on the floor, caught the SAEs red-handed nipping at shrimps and causing them to jump out (they somehow developed a taste for shrimp meat?)... had to give them away after that.

----------


## Ipit

my SAE was awesoe when i first introduced to the tank, always grazing but after a few weeks, the SAE also join in with the rest of the Fauna. I approach the tank all will gather at the spot waiting and hoping for food to be dropped.  :Exasperated:

----------


## Dscheng

> Yeah, its actually silverish/white but my phone camera somehow pick up the slightly bluish reflections off the scales and fins.
> 
> Their "youth" didn't last long though, they eventually grew to around 6-7cm and started to chase the other fishes around and harass the shrimps, ended up they preferred to scavenge on dead shrimps and fish food rather than eat algae. After some time, i was noticing more and more dried up shrimps on the floor, caught the SAEs red-handed nipping at shrimps and causing them to jump out (they somehow developed a taste for shrimp meat?)... had to give them away after that.


 Aiyo.. sound like the chinese algae eater !! Guess Oto is still the best.

----------


## nicholasliao

Ya but otos dont eat brush algae. Thats the only problem that my tank is facing now. I read that it might be due to circulation problems as well. Was planning to add another internal filter into it

----------


## Dscheng

Ytd i went to OTF @ Pasir Ris farmway there. They are also selling SAE @ $1.00

----------


## pgm iv

Hi, is this fish safe for shrimp tank?

----------


## Vincentwangzx

Yes they are. They're not interested in shrimp at all. Neither are the shrimp interested in them. They do eat the same kind of food so you'll need to watch the quantity you buy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiang

I encountered SAE which attacked shrimps too. I guess it will always depend on the character of the individual fish which you had caught.

----------


## pgm iv

Thank guys. I think I better stay again...

----------


## freezze

My sae will head butt my little cory away from the food when i feed them.

----------


## Dscheng

My SAE seem be like dont bother my RCS/CRS/Yamato shrimp. Maybe the shrimp has a lot of hiding place. Recently, i still see guppies fry in my tank,

----------


## eeJamboy

A tank top cover is a must for housing them. Used to own 3 juveniles bought from Seaview to control algae bloom in 2ft. 
Sure they did their job in the planted tank well. Then.. As mentioned by some here, they decided to perform 'aerial stunts' and never to be seen again..

"I thought they were fat and happy in the tank.."


sent electronically via Mobile

----------


## Dscheng

> I encountered SAE which attacked shrimps too. I guess it will always depend on the character of the individual fish which you had caught.


It true, i personally witness my SAE attacking my cherry. It actually grow so big now. Like 6 to 7 cm and they are quite aggressive now. I had to remove it. Sigh..

----------


## Melvin Ong

Is this SAE ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ahkiatz

Your look like a red line torpendo.

----------


## Melvin Ong

Well I assume it doesn't eat algae now ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dscheng

It is not SAE.

----------


## Melvin Ong

Well decide to buy API algaefix .... Do I need to remove my activated carbon filter and purigen ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dscheng

Beware of that API algaefix, some livestock cannot take it. Hopefully your tank no snail and shrimp.
I lose all 70% of my cheapo shrimp, snail and even guppy. In exchange to clear away all the hair algae. Hehe.
For me, i dont remove my purigen, i have no carbon filter.

----------


## happydanio123

Actually, I feel that I rarely need the SAE's or Ottos' assistance in clearing the algae because my tank just happens to be immaculately clean! Most my Ottos I introduced into the tank have passed away...... Am I doing anything wrong? Or do I just don't require Ottos?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dscheng

Otos are good in clearing brown algae. Otos can be very sensitive especially during the translation period in your tank. 
Just make sure your water parameter is stable and safe. Provide some food like zucchini, carrot, etc.
My tips is to choose those fat and big type otos and it has higher chance of survival.

----------


## happydanio123

Okay! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

----------

